# First lady describes toll of job on husband



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

First lady Michelle Obama today spoke in very frank and personal terms to a Massachusetts audience as she described her conversion to a political wife, as well as the toll President Obama's job takes on him each day.
"I see the worry creasing his face. I hear the passion and determination in his voice. 'You won't believe what these folks are going through;' he told me that last night. 'Michelle, it is not right. We've got to fix this. We have to do more,'" she said during a visit to Boston for a fund-raiser on behalf of the Democratic National Committee.
"Barack always reminds me that we are playing a long game," she added, replicating her husband's call for patience amid the country's slow emergence from a recession. "He reminds me, as I said to you, too, that change is slow. He reminds me that change doesn't happen all at once, but that if we keep showing up, if we keep fighting the good fight, doing what we know is right, then eventually we will get there, because the truth is we always have in this country. We always have."

http://www.boston.com/Boston/politi...iBKS2khmr50CPho3xSqK/index.html?p1=News_links


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Yah, real tough going from vacation to vacation, living like a rock star on the tax payers dime... douche......


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Man o man am I stressed, cant seem to break par .
View attachment 2322


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't know maybe we should give the guy a break. He really has had to make some tough choices.

View attachment 2323


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How about the toll on the American People?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

This country is at a point where the economy is either going to stabilize or go back into defib. Look at the Carter unemployment rates...then look At them after Reagan came in. 

Barry will always have money and. a job in the private sector, he shouldn't run again plain and simple. No one likes him except the extreme left an even some of then are getting pissed.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> I don't know maybe we should give the guy a break. He really has had to make some tough choices.
> View attachment 2323


Like spit or swallow?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

_*QUIT*_ please


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

OCKS said:


> _*QUIT*_ please


Sounds like you're saying

RESIGNATION IS STILL AN OPTION!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes. Do MORE. It's been working great so far. Praying every day that this clown and his ICP advisors only get one term.


----------

